# Fondu de musique



## yohanne (14 Avril 2008)

Salut! J'ai découvert aujourd'hui qu'il était possible d'avoir un fondu de musique sur Itune en faisant Edition->Préférence->Fondu de musique

Je me demandais s'il était possible de faire la même chose sur le Ipod?


----------



## Gwen (14 Avril 2008)

Non, malheureusement cela n'est pas possible encore.


----------

